# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زوجات المعدد الراقيات فقط !!

## حروف ومعاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :Big Grin:  قريتي العنوان حبيبتي  :Big Grin: 

اذا انتي زوجه وحيده هذا الموضوع ما يعنيج ,, الا اذا كان عندج كلمه زينه فحيّاج الرحمن  :12 (56): 

خواتي الكريمات زوجات المعدد ,, 

التعدد شرع وحكمة الله في خلقه ,, وقد اختارنا الله عزوجل لنكون نموذج تطبيقي لهذه الفئه ,, اختبارا لنا انصبر ام نكفر ؟! الغيره امر فطري وطبيعه بشريه ,, ولكن المتعارف عليه ان مازاد عن الحد قلب الي الضد !!

هذا الطرح فكرته راقيه ياليت نتساعد على ان يبقى كذلك ,, كل وحده منا ايا كان رقمها تقول لنا كيف قدرت تعبر بسفينتها لبر الأمان ,, لانك لو كنتي انتي زينه وعلاقتج بريلج زينه رغم زواجه عليج الناس ماتخلي حد في حاله وتسعى دائما للخراب والتخريب ,,

انا بقولكم شي مريحني وايد في حياتي ومخلني راضيه تمام الرضى اللهم لك الحمد

اولا :
اليوم اللي يروح زوجي فيه لزوجته الأخرى 
اول ما افكر فيه هو (( الأنثى فيها )) ما افكر في انه زوجي انا ولكن افصل نفسي عن الوضع واقيسه على انه في يومها فهو زوجها ,, 

الا يحق لها ان تحب وتنحب !! طيب مثل ما انا ابا زوجي يطلعني ويونسني ونسهر ويا بعض ونسافر ويا بعض ويخلص لي حاجياتي ويكون لي سند في الشدات اللي تمر عليه هي بعد من حقها عليه ان يقوم بكل هاي الواجبات تمام ؟! أفكر في نفسي ساعات الحب والوصال واقول الا يحق لاي انثي ان تحظي بهذه اللحظات الحميمه اللي ماتقدر بثمن !! مهما كانت علاقتي بها متوتره او سيئه هذا مايمنع انها مع زوجها انثي لها متطلبات ورغبات يجب ان يلبيها الزوج وتكون بعين الاعتبار !!


الشي الثاني :
كلي يقين وثقه ان كل زوجه لها مكانه في قلب زوجها ,, سواء كانت هذه المكانه شقه او قصر او حتى خيمه ,, محد ياخذ مكان حد وكل وحده لها غلاتها ,, منو الأكثر منو الأقل كل وحده تعرف في قراره نفسها ,, وتصرفات الزوج تدل على هذا الشي بدون مايتكلم لكن اذا كان عادل فمالج شي عليه وقلبه مب بإيده ؟!


ياليت كل وحده تقول لنا من خبرتها في حياه المعدد شو الاشياء اللي رغم صعوبتها قدرت تتخطاها وتتغلب عليها وكيف تتعامل مع الأخرى ؟!

وحيّاكن الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## تفاح أحمر

بصراحة ما اقدر اتخيل


بس معقولة ما تكونيين على اعصابج طول اليو

وما فيج فضول تعرفين منو يحب اكثر وشو يسويلها وشو ييبلها وشغلات وايد 

يعني معقولة ما تسالينه وما تستوي مشاكل بسبب الغيرة



واسمحيلي على الفضول 
بس عيبتني جرأتج في طرح الموضوع

ولج جزيل الشكر مني


والله يسعدج يوفقج

----------


## حروف ومعاني

> بصراحة ما اقدر اتخيل
> 
> 
> بس معقولة ما تكونيين على اعصابج طول اليو
> 
> وما فيج فضول تعرفين منو يحب اكثر وشو يسويلها وشو ييبلها وشغلات وايد 
> 
> يعني معقولة ما تسالينه وما تستوي مشاكل بسبب الغيرة
> 
> ...



وياج اختي وبالحل مرررره  :Smile: 

عزيزتي ,, يوم تكونين في الوضع غير عن يوم تتخيلينه !! ويعتمد على شخصيتج والكفه اللي ترجح فيها العقلانيه او العاطفيه ,, شوفي الغاليه اي شي في بدايته صعب ,, وخصوصا اذا انتي تحبين زوجج حب مب عادي ولاتقليدي !! لكن بالتعود والاحتساب كل شي يبدأ يصغر في عيونج خاااااااااااصه اذا حطيتي في بالج ان الزوج مب محور الحياه ,, ولا نقطة الارتكاز اللي تدور عليها حياتج مهما كان غالي وعزيز
وان السعاده انتي اللي تخلقينها مب الاشخاص اللي حواليج ,, في يومها عندي واااااااااااايد اشياء اسويها وارتب لها لذلك ما اكون على اعصابي ابدا بالعكس اعيش حياتي الاجتماعيه بكل حبور ,, 

ولج منى كل التحايا

----------


## فوح الخزام

ما اقول غير ربي يوفقج فحياتج

وعيبني يوم تقولين ان الزوج مب هو محور الحياة اللي ندور عليه في امور ثانية تقدرين اتنظمين امورج فيها ..

وحدة من الخوات قريت مرة كانت كاتبة ان الزوج هو الوحيد اللي ما قدرت تتحكم فيه او تملكه .. 
عالعموم موضوع قمة فالروعة والرقي .. 
لكن من خلاله يا ريتي توضيحن اكثر للمتزوجات واحد او معدد .. بعض النقاط بارك الله فيج للتوعية لهن وعدم انكار هذه النقطة وتشددهم نحوها .

يا ريت توضحيلنا .. بالنسبة لما بعد الزواج هل تحسين نفسيتج مرتاحة من ناحية الضغوطات وما تلحقين عالريل والعيال والبيت .؟؟؟

هل ايام الولادة مرتاحة انتي ان ريلج ما يسير مني منآك ..؟؟ 

لما يكون يوم الحرمة الثانية شو هي الاشياء اللي تحاولين تسوينه لريلج سواء تغيرين فنفسج فالبيت ؟؟ تاخذين راحتج اكثر ويا عيآلج وغرفتج وبيتج ؟؟

وسؤال اخير بينج وبين نفسج تطرحينه ..
شو نظرتج الحينه للتعدد ؟؟ وشو رايج فيه ..

ويزاج الله الف خير يا اختي .
وربي يهنيج فحيآتج دنيا وآخرة ..

----------


## أم سـلطان

موضوعج حلوو بماانه انا ماخذه ريال مطلق تصدقون لين اليوم وكل ما اتخيله انه كان معرس من قبلي قلبي يتقطع مابااا اله لي انا وبس معنه خلاص مطلق من زمااان بس حريم وتفكيرهن وشيطااان يلعب دور في عقلي ماعرف ليش احس بقهر وغيره وين لو كانت وياي ع ذمته الله لا قال ايي هل اليوم والله اجتلهااا واجتله وياهاااا تراني شرانيه ماا احب اله حق عمري اغار علي من نسمة الهوااا من كل شي حولي اغاااار مابااا اله لي انا وبس وسوالم 

الله يحفظه لي ويحفظ اتوني من كل شر ولا يفرق بينااا طول العمر

----------


## mazyo0na

ما شاء الله عليج .. الله يوفقج وين ما سرتي ..ويسدد لج خطاج

انا مب زوجة المعدد .. بس حبيت ارفع لج الموضوع بدعوه حلوووه


تحياتي لج ^ ^

----------


## *عواش*

فديتج كلام وحده عاااااااااااقل ربي يحفظج ويحفظ لج زوجج



^ ^ هالايام ماشي شراتج اغلب اللي يدمر حياتهن الغيره ^^ ربي يوقفج

----------


## بحري غزير

احس اني لين الحين مب مستوعبه لين الحين فمرحله انكار
معن امعرس من كمن شهر

----------


## كراميلة

> احس اني لين الحين مب مستوعبه لين الحين فمرحله انكار
> معن امعرس من كمن شهر


االله يعينج ... قلبي عورني عليج ....... 

وامني ياحروف ومعاني .. ماشاء اللله عليج قمة الاخلاق والعقلانية .. بس ماقلتيلنا انتي رقم كم ؟؟

----------


## ms.goldy

تستاهلوون كلكم دعوووه حلووه لانه اعتبره نوع من انواع الصبر 


الله يوفقكم في حياتكم وييسر كل اموركم

----------


## ظبيه اماراتيه

تسلمين الغالية ع الموضوع.. موضوع رائع واسلوب طرح اروع..

انا زوجة معدد وانا الثانيه.. والحمدلله رب العالمين لين الحينه اشوف اني قدرت اعبر بسفينتي الى بر الامان مع اني توني كملت سنه من عرست.. يمكن لاني من النوع اللي ما احب المشاكل فما اوقف وايد عند الامور اللي تسبب المشاكل سواء لي او له او حتى لبيته الثاني واحب انه يكون بيتي هو مكان راحة ريلي فعشان جيه ما احاول اشغل نفسي بمواضييع تخص حرمته الاولى خاصة المشاكل اللي بينهم موول ما ادخل فيها.. واحاول قد الامكان اني ما اسأل عن شي يخصها او يخص بيتها حتى شو ياب لها او سوى لها احس انه مب مهم بالنسبه لي فما اصدع نفسي ولا اصدعه هو طالما طلباتي وطلبات بيتي توصلني وفوقها بوسه بعد.. ما اقول انه حياتي خاليه من المشاكل فيه مشاكل بس من النوع اللي يسمونه "ملح الحياة الزوجيه"ويوم يسير البيت الثاني يمكن محد يصدقني ما اشغل بالي فيه وفي شو يسوي هناك بالعكس اهيئ نفسيتي وبيتي حق استقباله يوم يرجع لي لانه كلهم يومين اللي يغيبهم عني فاستغل هاليوميين في تلبية الواجبات الاجتماعيه والزيارات وما شابه وحتى اذا يلست في البيت بروحي اشغل نفسي بالتلفزيون والنت وشغل البيت..
اما تعاملي مع الاخرى انا والله كنت حابه انه يكون فيه تواصل بينا خاصة وانه زوجي ايام الملجه كان يقولي بتكونن مثل الخوات واكثر بس الى الان هي مب متقبله وجودي ومع الايام انا صرت اشوف انه البعد افضل لنا..

واهم شي انه الوحده تكبر عقلها وتبعد عن الغيرة والعصبية والضغط والحنه على هالريل المسكين لانه هالاشياء هي اللي تخلق صعوبات في الحياة والوحده اذا اقنعت نفسها انه الزوج مب شي تملكه بتعيش مرتاحه سواء كانت زوجة معدد او زوجه وحيده..

واسمحولي ع الاطاله..

----------


## ضي القمر2004

انا وحده مااقدر اتحمل ان ريلي ياخذ غيري ... يمكن حزتها اصبر واحتسب لكن مستحيل اكون طبيعية معاه... ما اتحمل ابدا وخاصة اذا كنت مضحية بوايد اشياء واخر المطاف يجازيني بوحده على راسي بدل مايعوضني ويحاول يريحني...

اللهم قربني من زوجي وقرب زوجي مني (وقربنا منك يارب) اللهم ابعد عن زوجي جميع النساء يارب

الحين فهمت الموضوع انتي الثانية... بس ماجربتي ياخذ عليج 3 .. شو بيكون شعورج اذا عرس عليج؟؟؟؟
انتي متقبلة انه متزوج لانج يوم خطبج كنتي تعرفين انه في حياته زوجة اولى وعيال يعني انتي دخلتي وشاركتيها بالزوج.. بس اذا هو حب وحده ثالثه تشاركج الحياه شو بتسوين..( اتمنى الاجابة بصدق من قلبج) ( لاتزعلين اوتحرجين لا موضوع للنقاش عادي ( انا مااعرفج ولا متحاملة عليج ولا اباج تزعلين مني

تعرفين انا كنت اعرف واحد كان عنده زوجة اولى وخذ الثانية والاولى صبرت علشان خاطر العيال ويوم خذ الثالثة هاجت وعصبت وماخلت شي ماسوته عكس الاولى.. فردوا عليها بنات الاولى انتى احترقتي امنا ماحترقت وماماتت من القهر .. يعورج ومايعور غيرج... وبس ...

----------


## الوفيه

ماشاءالله عليج يبين عليج انج فاهمه

الله يسعدج ياربي =)

----------


## Hno0odah

ما اقول غير ربي يوفقكم

----------


## القطـــى

الله يهدي الجميع يا رب...

----------


## eimankh

السلام عليكم

اشكرج ع الموضوع واسمحيلي ع رأي
أنا زوجي مب معدد شرعا بس له علاقات نساءيه مدمرة نفسيتي
أتمنى وأدعي ربي انه يتزوج 2 3 اللي يبي المهم بالحلال 

ادعولي ربي يهديه

----------


## فتاة حالمة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرج ع الموضوع واسمحيلي ع رأي
> أنا زوجي مب معدد شرعا بس له علاقات نساءيه مدمرة نفسيتي
> أتمنى وأدعي ربي انه يتزوج 2 3 اللي يبي المهم بالحلال 
> 
> ادعولي ربي يهديه


يارب الله يهديه
وماشالله عليج بنت فاهمة وعاقلة
غيرج حريم يرضون انه رياييلهم يروحون للحرام ولا يتزوجون الثانية .. بس عشان السمعة !!!
 :Ast Green:

----------


## بهلولة

> احس اني لين الحين مب مستوعبه لين الحين فمرحله انكار
> معن امعرس من كمن شهر


قلبي وياج
ويارب يحبب ريلج فيج زود وزود
ويبرد على قلبج
اللهم امين

----------


## @ام حمده@

ما شا الله عليج صراحه 
الله يوفقج انشا الله 
انزين اسمحيلي عالسوال بس اذا هو كان معاها ويوم ايي عندج اتحسينه مشتاقلج ولا عادي وكيف اتأقلمتي مع الوضع

----------


## ::نبض خالد::

صعبه وااايد .. عن نفسي ما اقدر اتحمل ولا برجع له مثل ما كنت 
واذا تزوج عليه برضى اذا كان فيه عيب ومقصره فشي 
بس اذا ماكنت مقصره عليه ولافيه عيب فيسمح لي ..

تعرفين اخو ريلي من فتره عرس على مرته مع انها كانت شاله اهله فوق راسها 
وكانت ما مقصره مع اي حد .. 
انزين ليش؟؟ هيه ماقصرت لو كانت مقصره ماعليه 

بس الصراحه مب كل حرمه بتتحمل هالشي 
انا عن نفسي ما بقدر استمر معاه لان في حد خذه عني وفي اشيا ثانيه ما اقدر اتكلم عنها ..

الله يسخر ازواجنا لنا ومايشوفون الا غيرنا  :Smile: 


ومشكورة عالموضوع والصراحه ماشاء الله عليج والله ايسر لج حياتج  :Smile:

----------


## ظبيه اماراتيه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرج ع الموضوع واسمحيلي ع رأي
> أنا زوجي مب معدد شرعا بس له علاقات نساءيه مدمرة نفسيتي
> أتمنى وأدعي ربي انه يتزوج 2 3 اللي يبي المهم بالحلال 
> 
> ادعولي ربي يهديه


الله يهديه يارب وتفكيرج هذا يدل على انج حكيمه وعاقله وصدقيني الحلال اهون مليون مره من الحرام اللي ماشي فيه.. الله يعينج ويصبرج عليه..

----------


## أحلى غراام

اوكي بما انج الثانيه ظاهرياً عادي لو يتزوج الثالثه ؟؟؟ كيف بيكون شعورج حزتها ؟؟؟

يااااااربي ماقدر اتخيل انه ريلي يعرس عليه او انه حد يشاركني فييه؟؟؟؟!!! 


المهم كل انسان وقوة تحمله ،،، وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## رويــانــة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

موضوعج جدا مهم .. خصوصا لكل زوجة ثانيـة وثالثـة ورابعه ^.^ .. وبعد لكل زوجة اولى يتها وحدة وخذت عنها زوجها سواء ظاهريا ولا بالســـــــــــــــــــــــر 

بخصوص كلامج انج رسميا الأولى لكن في الأوراق الثانية أتوقع ريلج كان ماخذنج بالسر قبل لا يتزوج حرمته ام عياله ويمكن عقب أشهر زواجكم وخبرهم .. صح ؟؟!!! لنه ما يتفسر إلا جذه

عموووما كلامج منطقي وعقلاني لازم كل زوجة ثانية ماتشغل بالهاااا بشو ريلها يسوي مع زوجته الأخرى لنه بما انها رضت وخذته وهو معدد خـــــــلاااص لازم العقل يفرض نفسه حتى تكون السعاده لا التعاسة والشقاء

أقولج ياييني واحد متزوج ثنتين ههههه ويباني الثالثة .. اوافق ولا أطنش ؟!!!

الله يوفقكن ياااااااااارب*

----------


## خلاص

داخلة عرض الله يوفق الجميع بس اسمحيلي أختي مب كل الناس بالمثالية هذي يمكن انتي وحدة من الناس اللي عندهم مثالثية وعلى الأرجع أنج زوجة ثانية وعندج مواصفات حلوة كأنثى فما تغارين ومحبوبة من ريلج لأنه الحرمة لو شافت اهتمام ريلها بوحدة ثانية بتغار حتى لو حرمته وإذا كانت حلوة وريلها يمدحها ومهتم فيها وما يهتم بحرمته الأولى أكيد ما رح تهتم فيها وسلامتج .

----------


## خلاص

الحين أشوف رد الأخت قمر زمانها أكيد تعرفينها

----------


## حروف ومعاني

> موضوعج حلوو بماانه انا ماخذه ريال مطلق تصدقون لين اليوم وكل ما اتخيله انه كان معرس من قبلي قلبي يتقطع مابااا اله لي انا وبس معنه خلاص مطلق من زمااان بس حريم وتفكيرهن وشيطااان يلعب دور في عقلي ماعرف ليش احس بقهر وغيره وين لو كانت وياي ع ذمته الله لا قال ايي هل اليوم والله اجتلهااا واجتله وياهاااا تراني شرانيه ماا احب اله حق عمري اغار علي من نسمة الهوااا من كل شي حولي اغاااار مابااا اله لي انا وبس وسوالم 
> 
> الله يحفظه لي ويحفظ اتوني من كل شر ولا يفرق بينااا طول العمر


الله يحفظه لج عزيزتي ,, الغاليه بما انه هي الماضي اللي انتهى مايحتاي تقهرين عمرج بالعكس كوني انتي له الحاضر والمستقبل الأحلي لانج في يوم من الايام بتشتركين وياه بماضيكم ويا بعض فلا تخلين الوسواس يحرمج من اللحظات الحلوه ,, ربي يوفقج ويسخر لج قلب ريلج



> لووول انا شراتج.. بس هيه الله يهديها هب مخلتنه في حاله رافعه عليه قظايا وميررتنه المحاكم 
> 
> مع انها هي اللي طلبت الطلاق وهي اكبر عنه..وانا اصغر منه ب6 سنين...واغار صح بس اول ما عرسنا بدت تسوي مشاكل وياه لنها ما صدقت انه عرس وما بيردها..وانا ما كنت امانع انه يرمسها بخصوص عيالهم ..وكنت متفهمه مع انها تباني اغار واظارب وياااه...لكني بارد يوووف خخخخ
> 
> وبالعكس قلتله اي شي عشان عيالك انا ما اعارضه وبوقف وياك وعياله يحبونب ويسموني(امايه)
> لوول ويوم عرفت حرمتهم من ابوهم ما قامت تييبهم له..ولين الحين على هالحال كل يوم محكمه الله يهديها..بس ماتنلام في يوم من الايام كان ريلها وعاشت وياه وابو عيالها كيف تقدر تشوفه ويا وحده هو ختارها عليها ..اعذرها وما الومها على اي شي..
> 
> موضوعج قمه وكان في خاطري حد بجراتج يتكلم عنه...ولي عوده انشالله


الله يكملج بعقلج اختي ,, والعيال مالهم ذنب ودام انج تحبين ابوهم اكيد بتحبينهم ,, وهي الله يهديها مردها بتعرف انها غطانه ,, ومالها حق باللي تسويه ,, في انتظار عودتك اختي لك أطيب التحايا

----------


## حروف ومعاني

> ما اقول غير ربي يوفقج فحياتج
> 
> وعيبني يوم تقولين ان الزوج مب هو محور الحياة اللي ندور عليه في امور ثانية تقدرين اتنظمين امورج فيها ..
> 
> وحدة من الخوات قريت مرة كانت كاتبة ان الزوج هو الوحيد اللي ما قدرت تتحكم فيه او تملكه .. 
> عالعموم موضوع قمة فالروعة والرقي .. 
> لكن من خلاله يا ريتي توضيحن اكثر للمتزوجات واحد او معدد .. بعض النقاط بارك الله فيج للتوعية لهن وعدم انكار هذه النقطة وتشددهم نحوها .
> 
> يا ريت توضحيلنا .. بالنسبة لما بعد الزواج هل تحسين نفسيتج مرتاحة من ناحية الضغوطات وما تلحقين عالريل والعيال والبيت .؟؟؟
> ...


ويوفقج غناتي ,,

الغاليه ,, أكبر خطأ نطيح فيه نحن الحريم فكره الامتلاك هاي المفهومه خطأ من قبلنا !! الحرمه عمرها ماتقدر تملك الريال وتربطه لو شو تسوي ,, الا اذا ملكت قلبه وعقله في آن وحد ساعتها بس تقدر تقول انها ملكته معنويا وليس ماديا ,, 
بالنسبه لي انا موظفه واقدم ماجستير لذلك اوقات الفراغ نادره عندي ,, ريلي الله يحفظه في اليوم اللي يكون عني غايب ارتب اموري الخاصه بين وظيفتي ودراستي وفي نفس الوقت اتواصل ويا اهلي وربعي ,, احدد ساعات معينه اكون فيها متفرغه فيها تفرغ تااااام لعيالي وبس ,, ها مايعني اني في وجود زوجي الصق له لا ولكن له حق عليه المفروض اني اقوم به واحاول قدر الامكان اني اوفق ,,

عزيزتي انا منو حتى اقول نظرتي في شرع الله !! اللي ما انزل شي الا لحكمه وما رفع آخر الا لضرر وان كان لابد فأقول ان التعدد نعمه تأبي عقولنا الانسانيه القاصره ان تستوعبها

----------


## حروف ومعاني

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرج ع الموضوع واسمحيلي ع رأي
> أنا زوجي مب معدد شرعا بس له علاقات نساءيه مدمرة نفسيتي
> أتمنى وأدعي ربي انه يتزوج 2 3 اللي يبي المهم بالحلال 
> 
> ادعولي ربي يهديه


الله يكلمج بعقلج الغاليه ويرد لج ريلج ردا جميلا اللهم آمين,, صدقتي اختي الحلال احسن الف مره من الحرام ,, عليج بالدعاء الغاليه فمارد القضاء الا هو ,,

----------


## حروف ومعاني

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> موضوعج جدا مهم .. خصوصا لكل زوجة ثانيـة وثالثـة ورابعه ^.^ .. وبعد لكل زوجة اولى يتها وحدة وخذت عنها زوجها سواء ظاهريا ولا بالســـــــــــــــــــــــر 
> 
> بخصوص كلامج انج رسميا الأولى لكن في الأوراق الثانية أتوقع ريلج كان ماخذنج بالسر قبل لا يتزوج حرمته ام عياله ويمكن عقب أشهر زواجكم وخبرهم .. صح ؟؟!!! لنه ما يتفسر إلا جذه
> 
> عموووما كلامج منطقي وعقلاني لازم كل زوجة ثانية ماتشغل بالهاااا بشو ريلها يسوي مع زوجته الأخرى لنه بما انها رضت وخذته وهو معدد خـــــــلاااص لازم العقل يفرض نفسه حتى تكون السعاده لا التعاسة والشقاء
> 
> أقولج ياييني واحد متزوج ثنتين ههههه ويباني الثالثة .. اوافق ولا أطنش ؟!!!
> ...


عزيزتي ,,

ليتك تريثتي قبل ان تتسابق حروفك على لوحه المفاتيح !!كل التحايا
لو تعيدين قراءه كلامي بتشوفين اني قلت اني انا الزوجه الأولي رسميا وفي الاوراق الثبوتيه والقانونيه أما ظاهريا للي مايعرفون السالفه يعتقد البعض اني الثانيه ,, ولاني زوجه بالسر! ولأصدقك القول أولوياتي ليست للأرقام ولكن لما هو أبعد واعمق من ذلك ,, بالنسبه للخاطب هذا شأنك اختي,, استخيري رب العباد أفضل !!!

----------


## حروف ومعاني

والنعم بالله 

اختي ,, 
ان ما نكتبه ونتلفظ به ,, يعكس مستوانا الديني الثقافي والاخلاقي ,,والبيئه اللي نشأنا فيها ولاتنسين التربيه اللي تربيناها ,, لذلك فأنا اترفع عن الخوض فيما ذكرتي وأوكل امرك لله ايا كان الشخص اللي انتي تدعينه لم لا تحذين حذوي !! ضعي ثقتك بالله وحده وقري عينا فأنه حتما ناصرك أو منتقم منك ولو بعد حين ,, وماربك بظلام للعبيد !![/CENTER]

----------


## نور حياتي

يا ريت كل الحريم شراتج ~~

وتحياتي لج ع طرحج الراقي و اسلوبج الحلوو

بعدين يوم الريال تزوج ترى خلاص تزوج ها الشي مب بايدنا 

وحلوو ان الحرمة ما تخلي زوجها هو كل حياتها يعني مثلا يوم هو يروح عند الحرمة الثانية تكون مع عيالها ولا تهتم ف نفسها و ف بيتها تزووور اهلها و ربيعاتها


والله يوفقج

----------


## رموش العين

> والنعم بالله 
> 
> اختي ,, 
> ان ما نكتبه ونتلفظ به ,, يعكس مستوانا الديني الثقافي والاخلاقي ,,والبيئه اللي نشأنا فيها ولاتنسين التربيه اللي تربيناها ,, لذلك فأنا اترفع عن الخوض فيما ذكرتي وأوكل امرك لله ايا كان الشخص اللي انتي تدعينه لم لا تحذين حذوي !! ضعي ثقتك بالله وحده وقري عينا فأنه حتما ناصرك أو منتقم منك ولو بعد حين ,, وماربك بظلام للعبيد !!


*
ما أقول إلا ما شاء الله على ردودك الراقيه وربي يهني زوجك فيه*

----------


## رموش العين

> والنعم بالله 
> 
> اختي ,, 
> ان ما نكتبه ونتلفظ به ,, يعكس مستوانا الديني الثقافي والاخلاقي ,,والبيئه اللي نشأنا فيها ولاتنسين التربيه اللي تربيناها ,, لذلك فأنا اترفع عن الخوض فيما ذكرتي وأوكل امرك لله ايا كان الشخص اللي انتي تدعينه لم لا تحذين حذوي !! ضعي ثقتك بالله وحده وقري عينا فأنه حتما ناصرك أو منتقم منك ولو بعد حين ,, وماربك بظلام للعبيد !!


*
ما أقول إلا ما شاء الله على ردودك الراقيه وربي يهني زوجك فيك*

----------


## مسك دارين

الغااليه يمكن انتي غلطاانه او هناااك اتباس علييج يمكن مب هي الي تقصدينها .. وربي يهدي النفووس

----------


## طموحة

لا تعليق !!! انصدمت ..كان فيني رقاد و طار ....!!!

----------


## to0otah

*اللهم استر علينا فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك ياارب العالمين*

----------


## @أمي الإمارات

اللهم استر علينا فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك ياارب العالمين

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## أم زايدالجتبي

الله يعينج رغم انا نعرف انه التعدد شرعا جائز ولكن من الصعب على كل حرمة انها تتخيل انه حد يشاركها زوجها لكن مع الايمان والرضا يالقضاء والقدر وتتبع سيرة الصحابة والصحابيات الأمر شوي يهون .. الله يصبرج وفي ميزان حسناتج انشالله.

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

ما فهمت شو السالفه

----------


## زهرة السوسن

اشكرج على الموضوع وعلى ردج الراقي واسلوبج الحلووو 

اختى المفروض الكل يعرف قبل كل شي ان حياة الانسان كلها قضاء وقدر وان الله كاتب الا يصير لنا من يوم نحن في بطون امهاتنا لو كل وحده تتحسب رب العالمين وتقوي ايمانها بالله وتحط في بالها بان هذا قدر رب العالمين محد اعترض على زواج الرجل من وحده ثانية وثالثة ورابعه ... 

الحمدلله على كل حال نحن راضين بحياتنا وقضاء الله وقدره 

المفروض لكل زوجة سواء اولي او ثانية تفصل حياتها عن الثانية لان الحياة بهذا الشكل بتمشي ولا احسن منها ....

----------


## أم شمـه

الله المستعااااان

----------


## أم عايشة

أنا مب زوجة معدد بس حبيت أسأل كل زوجة ثانية شو السبب في زواج زوجج منج يعني هل تزوجج بسبب اهمال من الزوجة الأولى ولا بسبب انه الزوج مقتدر ماديا وحب يعدد ولا بسبب ظروف العمل يعني عرس عشان يستر على عمره يعني مثلا شغله في اماره غير امارته وحب يتزوج الثانية في مكان قريب من شغله ولا شو الأسباب؟؟؟؟

يعني لو كل زوجة ثانية تقول شو سبب زواج زوجها منها يكون أحسن عشان نستفيد من أغلاط الزوجة الأولى ومشكووره على الموضوع والله يوفق كل زوجين ويسعدهم

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

[SIZE="6"]الله يوفقج 
انا مو من الزوجه المتعدد 
لاكن اقول شرع الله 
لاكن كل وحده وبقلبها وعقلهاا وعااطفتهاا 

انا مستحيل اقبل بهالشي اورح بيت اهلي وبعيش حيااتي ليه العذااب كل دقيقه 

انتي مو اول وحده وصدقج الزوج مو محور السعاده 
لاكن هدا ادا عدل لاكن العدل مع هالريايل هالاياام كلمه بس 

اللهي وفقج /SIZE]

----------


## ظبيه اماراتيه

> اشكرج على الموضوع وعلى ردج الراقي واسلوبج الحلووو 
> 
> اختى المفروض الكل يعرف قبل كل شي ان حياة الانسان كلها قضاء وقدر وان الله كاتب الا يصير لنا من يوم نحن في بطون امهاتنا لو كل وحده تتحسب رب العالمين وتقوي ايمانها بالله وتحط في بالها بان هذا قدر رب العالمين محد اعترض على زواج الرجل من وحده ثانية وثالثة ورابعه ... 
> 
> الحمدلله على كل حال نحن راضين بحياتنا وقضاء الله وقدره 
> 
> المفروض لكل زوجة سواء اولي او ثانية تفصل حياتها عن الثانية لان الحياة بهذا الشكل بتمشي ولا احسن منها ....


كلامج صحيح.. 
والوحده اقصد اي زوجة معدد لو تحسس نفسها انها الزوجه الوحيده في حياة ريلها صدقيني تعيش مرتاحه.. هذا الشي انا جربته وحسيت نفسي مرتاحه.. وبعد فن التنازل عن الامور اللي لا تقدم ولا تأخر في حياة زوجة المعدد وايد مفيد.. 
واهم شي مثل ما قلتي الرضا بقضاء الله وقدره..

----------


## هنايف

مرحبا اختي ومشكووورة على طرحج لهذا الموضوع صح انيه هب متزوجه ولكن حبيت اشارك في موضوعج الراقي على العموم حبوووبه انتي ايمانج بالله قوي ما شاء الله عليج وصابره ومحتسبه وبنفس الوقت شاغله نفسج بأشياء تفيدج وتعدد الزوجات هيه ليست جريمه واعتقد انه الشرع محلل اربعه يعني هذا نصيب وسبحانه الله كل وحده ونصيبه مثلا انا حاليا متقدم لي واحد متزوج ويباني انا الثانيه وانا حاليا افكر بالموووضوع بس دايما اتي على بالي حرمته ضميري يأنبني اقول شو السبب اللي خله ريلها يتزوج عليها المهم عرفت السبب والله انا الوحيده اللي اعرف شو السبب والصراحه من حق الريال يتزوج الثانيه عليها والله يا بنات لو انا ما رضيت فيه من حقه يتزوج الثانيه وانا محلفه اني ما ارمس شو السبب زواجه من الثانيه وحتى لو ما كنت محلفه متسحيل اني ارمس بهالشي على العموم حاليا قاعده استخير واللي فيه الخير الله بيجدمه ان شاء الله ماعنيه من النوع الغيور بس الحمدلله ايماني بالله قوي وبحتسب بإذن الله وربي يوفقج الغاليه في حياتج ان شاء الله ويكملج بعقلج دايما وكل وحده ووجهت نظرها وسوري ع الاطاله ..

----------


## dxb-bride

..............


..........
.......

----------


## ام راشد..

> فديتج كلام وحده عاااااااااااقل ربي يحفظج ويحفظ لج زوجج
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ هالايام ماشي شراتج اغلب اللي يدمر حياتهن الغيره ^^ ربي يوقفج

----------


## Soud Soul

يوم يكون الزوج هم الحبيب وهو الصديق .. يكون الموضوع صعب .. جدا ...


هذا حبيبي .. اريده لي كله .. مثل ماهو يباني له .. كلي .. ماريد ولا قطرة مشاعر تروح لشخص غيري .. لني في النهايه حواء .. التى اذا عشقت .. اشعلت النيران ..

----------


## شوشو2006

صدقوني سهله على كل زوجة ثانية انها تقول جذية بس والله انها نادرا ماتحصل ان الوحدة ماتصبر 

يعني يبالها قلب قوي وكبير متسامح وماعندي شي اقوله الا ااااالله ما اسهلها عليج يالزوجه الثانية ومااا 

اصعبهاا او ما افجعها عليج يالاولى ومحد يحس بالجرح الا راعيه

----------


## أم ود!د

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=423865&page=3
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=437297

----------


## أسماء2

الله يوفقج يارب

----------


## اوراق الورد

:Sobhan:

----------

